# bread in a crock pot?



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

My friend, Sharon, has bought a special pan which she claims is used to bake bread in a crock pot. I promised I would ask you guys if you know of a good recipe for baking bread in a crock pot.

Anyone ever hear of this?


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I've never heard of that, let us know how your friends bread turns out.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Does it look something like this:










or like this:










I never tried but you will find recipe here: www.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/recipedetail.cfm?objectid=7F626415-2686-4C9A-93EBF94C8FBBFF10,returnpath=%2Frecipe%2Fsearch%2Ec fm%3FstartRow%3D25%2CkeywordName%3Dbread%2Ckeyword Cour se%3D%2CneedImage%3D1%2CkeywordCuisine%3D%2Ckeywor dSeason%3D%2CobjectId%3DAFA6DC1A%2D9405%2D11D4%2DB D5700508B4FB59B%2CmaxRows%3D6%2Csub%3D

-and-
www.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/recip edetail.cfm?objectid=1B1C6EEE-3A31-4D73-81B0FB9EB85FBDAF,returnpath=%2Frecipe%2Fsearch%2Ec fm%3F

[ June 01, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Nope, Pooh. Those are bakers which I have always wanted to try...Sharon says that her pan has a vented lid and actually goes inside a crock pot (or slow cooker). I can't even imagine it, but....


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Don't know if this is any good as I've never tried any of the recipes from this cookbook...but I have a crockery cookbook on my shelf and it had some bread recipes in it....here's one: 

Steamed Molasses Bread
2 cups All bran Cereal
2 cups whole wheat flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup raisin
1 egg
1 3/4 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup molasses
2 cup hot water

Place a metal rack or trivet in clow cooker. Greas and flour 8 cup mold. In a medium bowl, combine cereal, flour, bakign powder, soda, salt and raisins. In a large bowl, beat egg. A dd milk and molasses, and stir to combine. Stir in dry ingredients; do not overbeat. Pour into prepared mold. Cover ith foil. Pour hot water in slow cooker. Place overed mold on rack. Cover slow cooker and cook on High 3.5-4 hours. Remove mold from pot and let stand 5 minutes. Loosen edge with small spatula, then invert on plate. Serve warm. 

(From "Mabel Hoffmans Compete Crockery Cookery)
The book doesn't have any yeast breads in it...all nut breads, bread puddings, and puddings...hopefully this helps.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thank you Ziggy, I'll send it on to Sharon.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

The crockpot loaf pan is supposed to simulate the same type of baking process as a bread machine. (The insert is smaller than the cavity of the crockpot which for most models is up an a rack so that the "bread pan" is fully surrounded. That said, I'm not a big fan of these breads--they seem to be very dense and heavy; my friend does it all the time and likes them. She does have a few quickbread recipes that work well in the crockpot.

I wish your friend luck there are tons of websites out there dedicated to crockpot cooking and recipes, about.com slow cookery section has some good tips and recipes


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

The crockpot loaf pan is supposed to simulate the same type of baking process as a bread machine. (The insert is smaller than the cavity of the crockpot which for most models is up an a rack so that the "bread pan" is fully surrounded. That said, I'm not a big fan of these breads--they seem to be very dense and heavy; my friend does it all the time and likes them. She does have a few quickbread recipes that work well in the crockpot.

I wish your friend luck there are tons of websites out there dedicated to crockpot cooking and recipes, about.com slow cookery section has some good tips and recipes


----------

